# Travel Phrases



## lauracarleton

Hi everyone, I'm traveling to Greece soon and started to learn a bit of Greek (very basic). I was wondering if you could provide me with feedback on the following phrases?

Can you take a picture for me? (Asking someone to take my photo)
20 euros is too much for me, would you accept 15 euros?
Where do I wait for the bus to return to the airport?

Μπορείτε να πάρετε μια εικόνα για μένα; 
€ 20 είναι ακριβός για μένα , θα δέχεστε € 15 ; 
Πού μπορώ να περιμένω για το λεωφορείο για να επιστρέφω στο αεροδρόμιο ;


----------



## sotos

Μπορείτε να με πάρετε μια φωτογραφία;
20 € είναι ακριβό για μένα. Δέχεστε 15;
About the bus, it is correct but you can make it shorter: (Παρακαλώ) πού να περιμένω το λεωφορείο για το αεροδρόμιο;


----------



## bearded

sotos said:


> να με πάρετε μια φωτογραφία


Would  ''na *mou* pàrete'' be wrong here?
''Na me parete'' sounds as if the object of the verb were ''me'' (double object?). Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Perseas

Other options are "να με βγάλετε μία φωτογραφία" or "να με φωτογραφήσετε".



bearded man said:


> Would  ''na *mou* pàrete'' be wrong here?
> ''Na me parete'' sounds as if the object of the verb were ''me'' (double object?).


No it's not wrong but it's not clear who will be on the photo. You could say eg "να μου βγάλετε μία φωτογραφία αυτό το δέντρο". With the use of "με" it is meant that someone takes a photo of me.


----------



## sotos

Unless you are in Thessaloniki, where μου becomes με


----------



## bearded

Can you please clarify the grammar:

1) borite na *me* parete *mia photographia*
2) na mou vgalete *mia photographia aftò to dendro
*
All bolded words seem to be in the accusative case.  Do you have a construction with double accusative in these sentences?  For example,why do you not say - in no. 2 - ''mia photographia aftou tou dendrou''?  Or has ''mia photographia'' to be considered a sort of locative or instrumental case (like ''in/with a photo'') as was possible with ancient Greek dative or Latin ablative...?
Many thanks for solving my doubts.


----------



## sotos

bearded man said:


> ''mia photographia aftou tou dendrou''?


Grammatically is correct but sounds very old fashioned and elaborated for casual use. 
_Vgazo fotografia to_ and _vgazo fotografia tou_ is practically the same.


----------



## bearded

So you literally say --take a photograph this tree-- instead of --take a  photograph of this tree--...


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> So you literally say --take a photograph this tree-- instead of --take a  photograph of this tree--...


Yes, it's the most common way: _Βγάζω/Τραβάω μία φωτογραφία το δέντρο. Or φωτογραφίζω το δέντρο. _You can consider_ Βγάζω/Τραβάω μία φωτογραφία _as a periphrasis of_ φωτογραφίζω._

But "take a photo of something" is also possible and correct: _βγάζω/τραβάω μία φωτογραφία του/της ..._


----------



## Live2Learn

bearded man said:


> So you literally say --take a photograph this tree-- instead of --take a  photograph of this tree--...


A similar construction: Ο Γιάννης *με* πήρε τηλέφωνο.
Also, note "double accusative" *verbs*: μαθαίνω, διδάσκω, ρωτάω, κερνάω


----------



## Perseas

Live2Learn said:


> A similar construction: Ο Γιάννης *με* πήρε τηλέφωνο.


Actually, it's "με πήρε (στο) τηλέφωνο". 
Ηοwever, "πάρε με ένα τηλέφωνο" (2 accusatives) is very common.


----------



## Live2Learn

Perseas said:


> Actually, it's "με πήρε (στο) τηλέφωνο".
> Ηοwever, "πάρε με ένα τηλέφωνο" (2 accusatives) is very common.



Interesting. I didn't know that. Could it also be argued, then, that _να_ _με πάρετε μία φωτογραφία_ has an underlying σε:

_να με πάρετε/βγάλετε/τραβήξετε (σε) μία φωτογραφία_ 

instead of seeing it as a periphrastic equivalent of _φωτογραφίζω_?


----------



## Perseas

Live2Learn said:


> Interesting. I didn't know that. Could it also be argued, then, that _να_ _με πάρετε μία φωτογραφία_ has an underlying σε:
> 
> _να με πάρετε/βγάλετε/τραβήξετε (σε) μία φωτογραφία_
> 
> instead of seeing it as a periphrastic equivalent of _φωτογραφίζω_?


That's indeed a reasonable argument but I can't be sure. About "με πήρε (στο) τηλέφωνο" I saw it in a dictionary.


----------



## lauracarleton

Σας ευχαριστώ  And if I wanted to ask someone if I can get a picture with them (like a famous person), would it be: Μπορώ να πάρω μια φωτογραφία μαζί σας;


----------



## Perseas

I 'd prefer "βγάλω" to "πάρω" but the sentence is fine.


----------

